# Hot Walkers



## SweetOpal (Jan 28, 2008)

Hello,

I have been wanting a hot walker for some time now, was wondering if anyone has one and do you use it, and any pros or cons?? I have several on the show string and feel it could be a valuable tool while working other horses to have the others doing something instead of just sitting and waiting.....any thoughts??


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 28, 2008)

Jennifer, I could not go back to not having a hot walker.

I use it mainly to cool down. I work my horses and then they walk for 1/2 hour or so to cool down. It also comes in real handy on bath days.

This is a way also for me to see all horses that are tied in any manner. No one is in their stall tied out of my sight for any reason. They do not find as much trouble if they are walking as when they are tied and asked to stand still.






It does not replace a cardio workout but it sure helps me get through the string a lot faster than if I had to cool each horse separately.

I cannot think of any cons other than what common sense should tell you anyway. You just need to supervise them and be within a reasonable distance in case one decides to be silly. I have had some do stupid things but my ties are long enough that they can recover if they fall. Usually after the first couple times they walk nicely but I never totally let my guard down.


----------



## Becky (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep, I use mine all the time; nearly daily. Couldn't live without it!

As mentioned, after baths to dry, after workouts in the round pen to cool down and I also use mine as trotting excercise on days the horses aren't worked in the round pen.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 28, 2008)

I have been looking at two different ones - a miniature and a regular horse sized one. Also I found a safe T mill horse treadmill for a decent price.

Anyone can comment on what they are using would be much appreciated!


----------



## skanzler (Jan 28, 2008)

I totally agree with Annette, I would not want to be without mine. Since I got it, it has made cooling out the horses much easier. And yes, I always am within a short distance from it. Mine is a large horse walker with two speeds and reverse. My horses are hooked to it with a long enough lead that if they trip or get goofy on it and fall down, the can get up easily. Also if a horse really wants to, they can stop it. Most horses figure it out pretty quickly and know what is expected when they a placed on it.

The only horses I do not put on the walker are the young weanlings. I will usually just walk them out in the round pen. We don't have many weanlings and we only do short trotting programs for them.

I do not use a treadmill.....


----------



## Frank (Jan 28, 2008)

As someone who trains, a walker is a real necessity for me. I can work a horse in the round pen and put them on the walker to cool. If you are looking, I would suggest two things. I will not own a walker that a miniature can not stop. Since the nylon halters are stronger than their necks, I don't want to create a dnagerous situation. Second, most miniature walkers are buil low to the ground. If you get too close to them while they are operating, they can whack you in the head. It is far better, and far safer, to have a walker whose arms are over your head. One last thing, try to get a walker with as long of arms as possible. The longer the arms, the bigger the circle the horses walk in and the better for their legs.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 28, 2008)

THanks Frank - The mini walker we already figured on addind a foot to the cement base so it raises it. But if you can get leads long enough, a regular horse walker would do as well.

Thoughts on a treadmill?


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine is not quite as big as a regular horse walker. The arms are about as long but it is not quite as high. I want them high enough that if my tallest horse were to rear his front legs could not touch them. I am 5'8" and have long arms and I can just barely reach the arms on mine.

A big horse walker works just fine, you can get ties to bring them low enough. I have panic snaps on both ends of my ties. So the part that hooks to the walker is a quick release as well as the end that hooks to the halter.

I also have a treadmill, to be honest, I dont use it.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh Jennifer with as many horses as you work, I would think a hotwalker could only be beneficial! Particularly after you drive your Moderns, you could throw them on there with a cooler to cool out, particularly in the spring/winter.

You have space there for one, keep your eye in the Horsetrader for a used one maybe?

Andrea


----------



## Marty (Jan 28, 2008)

I"ve had two of them for many years when in big horses.

For anyone that works more than a couple of horses daily, it's practically a must have.

I just throw a cooler on and they could walk and cool out slowly and safely and as already said, great for bath days. Never had any problems using them and horses seem to take to it very easily. I never did use it as a form as exercise.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for the information. It is good to know.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 28, 2008)

great info, thank you everyone for all the plus' I am going to have to get one!!! I found a used one just waiting on a little more info on it....I really think it can help me alot considering I have 3 driving horses to work....and a few halter horses...don't get me started I have too many horses!!!


----------



## Frank (Jan 28, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> THanks Frank - The mini walker we already figured on addind a foot to the cement base so it raises it. But if you can get leads long enough, a regular horse walker would do as well.
> 
> Thoughts on a treadmill?


Lot's of people use treadmills and they can be a help in bad weather. I uesd one for about 4 years but I found two things I didn't like. First, I feel they are hard on the stifle joint and will cause lots of horses to start popping. Second, treadmills build all the muscles, including the neck muscles. I found the treadmill counter productive when trying to sweat down necks. I can honestly say that since selling mine, my horses look as good or better and I place just as well.


----------



## Frank (Jan 29, 2008)

Regarding treadmills, I expect opinions to be divided. I used an inclined treadmill for 4 years and sold it. I felt using the treadmill was hard on the minis stifle joints. In additon, I felt a treadmill exercised the neck muscles as well as all the rest of the muscles. I found it counter productive. On the other hand, they can be a way to exercise horses in bad weather. So, I guess a person just has to decide what is most important. I can tell you that once I sold my treadmill and went back to conditioning exclusively by free lunging ina round pen, my placings were as good or better and the horses were happier.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 29, 2008)

Do you think it was because you had it set to an incline? The neck muscle increase?


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 29, 2008)

I would be lost with out mine. Its a big horse electric one but it works great for my minis. I like it for bath times and dryig them out and teaching them to stand tied and also great for them stubbon ones on learning to lead.

How ever I would never leave them on it alone. I am always there.

It also has an emergency loop that you can pull to release the horse.

Joyce


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 29, 2008)

Another incite to treadmills......and why a LOT of people stopped using them.

Most treadmills you load a horse up exactly like you would in a horse trailer..........push a button and the horse starts walking. Now a number of these horses will pick up the habit of walking in the horse trailer. Very hard habit to break.

As to hotwalkers......can't imagine the farm being without one.


----------



## minimama (Jan 29, 2008)

Jennifer I have one for sale. When I was still showing I used it constantly. This walker was always in motion and I could nto have done so much with out it. It truly is an invaluable piece of equipment to anyone training seriously.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 29, 2008)

I love ours its a full size 6 horse 3 speeds and reverse with the 3 speeds


----------



## Devon (Jan 29, 2008)

just out of curiosity

if a horse bolted on there could it just keep running / force the other horses too


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 29, 2008)

Only until the resistance caught up with him.


----------



## Shari (Jan 29, 2008)

Does everyone have big horse walkers or do some of you have mini sized walkers? And where do you buy them?


----------



## minimama (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine is a four horse minature horse hot walker with forward and reverse. Speed is adjustable. I had mine built for my ranch.

If they bolted or stopped on mine it has a shut off for things like that so the horses don't get hurt.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 29, 2008)

I would love to have one! I think they are an asset to any person having more than one horse being worked. My word of caution, if you're looking to purchase a new one, be careful who you give your money to. There is one company in particular that has advertised in the Journal. They took $1260 of my money as a deposit and I never heard from them again. It took me 6 months and filing a formal fraud complaint through my bank to get my money back. They never even responded to my bank regarding the fraud complaint!






They are worth it...assuming you actually get one for your money! OH!


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 29, 2008)

Who was this company? So we all know who to steer clear of.


----------



## wpsellwood (Jan 29, 2008)

> just out of curiosityif a horse bolted on there could it just keep running / force the other horses too


On our hot walker, the big horses can grab it and run with it the minis arent strong enough to drag it anywhere. Now thats on our 6 horse full size one. I have no idea about mini walkers. Ours is a pro walk. http://horsehotwalker.com/


----------

